# 20% off Fence Parts @ Kings Architectural Metals ends 2/14



## spinachetr

I just got this in an email. 20% off internet orders at Kings Architectural Metals. I bought my finials for my PVC fence here. The discount doesn't immediately show up (says it will at time of shipping). I've ordered from them before and received great/fast service. Sale ends on Monday, February 14, 2011.

Here is the ad for the 20% off: http://www.kingmetals.com/customer/kiarme/images/0209.html

Here is a link to their plastic finials that will fit over a 1/2" piece of PVC pipe: http://www.kingmetals.com/Default.aspx?page=category%20search%20results&CatList=20347&Parent=1060&tree=1040*Spears+%26+Finials*0%40%401057*Plastic+Spears+%26+Plastic+Finials*0%40%401060*Plastic+Spears+%26+Plastic+Finials+-+To+Fit+3/4%22+Square*[email protected]@


----------



## cinders

Thanks so much for posting that sale. My fence has these weird corn cob holders as the finials. For years I've been wanting to upgrade. I finally ordered the spear finials. They showed up at .16 each (orig. .22). So the savings will probably cover, or come close, to the shipping.


----------

